# White Noise machine - vocal kitty in a highrise



## Wry_Martini (Nov 9, 2011)

My Balinese is pretty chatty, and while most of my neighbors either say they've never heard or and/or it doesn't bother them, one of my neighbors has been complaining to the building manager about the noise.

I know you can occasionally hear her in the hallway; sometimes when I come home from work I can hear her meowing as I walk from the elevator to my front door. I don't think it's excessive or annoying - it's not much worse than walking by someone's apartment where the TV or the stereo is on, loudly. 

I do want to keep the peace, though. Has anyone with a rather talkative, noisy cat ever tried using a white noise machine to try and diffuse the kitty chatter? I'm wondering if a white noise machine in my foyer, near the front door, might help muffle the meorrrowowowowowing.

Anyone ever tried this? Did it help at all? Any recommendations for specific white noise machines?

Also, she's been spayed, and she's seen the vet recently. She's in good health, just one of the more talkative kitties. I love her dearly, but even I occasionally wish she had a mute button!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You could leave the TV on, the babbling of it might tune her out or at least make it harder to distinguish her from the background noise.

OR you could hide drugs in the neighbors apartment and then get them busted... that gets my vote.


----------



## Ozzy1919 (Nov 15, 2012)

MowMow said:


> OR you could hide drugs in the neighbors apartment and then get them busted... that gets my vote.



LMAO if all else fails, id say this ^

but honestly thats a tough situation. I thinks its rediculous that someone would complain about a cat meowing... 

But i agree about leaving a tv or radio on to drown out the meowing. Honestly, the person complaining is probably someone who has a grudge against cats and just wants to cause trouble.

I hope everything works out


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Sears has the absolute best white noise machine I have ever come across. It is a small unobtrusive five inch round beige machine that produces the sound of rushing air. It has baffles on it and can be adjusted to the amount of white noise you wish to produce. I started using it twenty years ago when I was working night shift and had trouble drowning out the noise of the neighborhood during the day. Works like a charm. It is available in the Sears catalog under home health stuff.

Really? Complaining about a cat meowing? Idiots!


----------



## Wry_Martini (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks!

Trust me, I'd like to get rid of that one neighbor, too! I'm always amazed at the people who willingly move into this type of environment and then act offended when they occasionally hear a neighbor or smell someone else's cooking in the hallway. 

I've been leaving the TV on, which both amuses the cat (she actually seems to like watching HGTV, which is funny because she loves watching me do DIY stuff, cook, clean) and keeps her distracted, and helps provide some background noise.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am glad it is working well for you!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ozzy1919 said:


> LMAO if all else fails, id say this ^
> 
> but honestly thats a tough situation. I thinks its rediculous that someone would complain about a cat meowing...
> 
> ...


----------

